# Belly Up



## RemudaOne (Aug 2, 2012)

To the bar.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 2, 2012)

all right...I'm happy that belly up did not mean that someone had died...geesh...this on the same day you were mooned?


----------



## TeamChaos (Aug 3, 2012)

Me too! I was afraid to click, but I'm glad I did- that's a great pic!


----------



## secuono (Aug 3, 2012)

Only way it could be better is if the dog was in the water with all the sheep drinking around it. 
Yea, I thought something was dead, too. :/


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoo, glad no one had died!
my dog would be IN the watertrough!


----------

